# Hernia?



## bella_squeak (Nov 4, 2015)

A few weeks ago I got a few mice because I thought they were cute and I had researched that they're nice pets. About a week and a half ago all the sudden one of the girls has this on her:

What can I do? I took her to the pet store and they said they would die of a hernia soon and its not worth treating?


----------



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

Maybe it's a vaginal prolapse? 
did she had a litter in the past few days? or weeks?
I don't know any more what it could be.

prolaps accure somtimes after she deliver baby's 
but that's right after she had the baby's


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

looks like a prolapse. I have herd of some treating it in males but its more common to happen again. id put her down if she was mine.


----------

